
Learning to Code Yields Diminishing Returns - jlos
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/learning-code-yields-diminishing-returns-douglas-rushkoff?trk=eml-b2_content_ecosystem_digest-hero-14-null&midToken=AQHD4tWPb9Z2OA&fromEmail=fromEmail&ut=17EcHrE-hWbnc1
======
devhead
talk about a chicken little, omg the sky is falling post. Don't listen to this
guy about joining the technology workforce, there remains a bright future in
doing so. It's hard work, and not for everyone, but if you like it then jump
on in and join the party.

" A single computer program written by perhaps a dozen developers can wipe out
hundreds of jobs."

So on one hand, don't be a "coder" because it's a dead end job; on the other
hand a dozen developers can get paid to write a single computer program. So
which is it? should we be the developers writing the programs that may or may
not take all these awesome jobs away? I for one would choose to be on the side
that is writing the program than getting replaced by it.

Can software replace jobs, sure can, but you fail to reason how not being a
"coder" helps your future.

~~~
meeper16
Agreed. Adapt or die.

------
SiVal
TL;DR: The relatively small group of people who learn how to code will have
good jobs writing automation software that will cause the unemployment and
misery of the larger group who don't know how to code. There won't be enough
good coding jobs for everybody to have one, though, and they won't last
forever as competition for them is bound to increase, so it would be better if
you stayed in the latter group.

